# Suche RDA für egal welchen Server



## Submator (10. März 2012)

Hallo, ich suche eine RDA. Meine Charaktere befinden sich auf Dethecus, und da möchte ich auch bleiben. Startgold usw brauch ich nicht, nur die Rolle. Wobei meine Frage allerdings noch ist ob die überhaupt funktioniert, wenn mein Account bereits auf Cata erweitert ist?
Danke!


----------



## Fjendur (10. März 2012)

RDA versendet.


----------



## Swaffles (10. März 2012)

Also ist es dir egal, welcher Server? Und ja ich denke, sie funktioniert trotzdem


----------

